# Brakes



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds like you may not have gotten all the air out. Also on some master cylinders you have to bleed the brakes so the piston between the front and rear reservoir is centered.

Another thing it could be is the residual check valve could be bleeding back and not holding residual pressure in the system or the cup on the piston could be bad letting fluid to bypass instead of pressurizing. Could be trash doing the same thing also.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Pedal goes down = bad master.
Or you have leak.
Yes, I read what you believe.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok sounds good guys, thank you I think I will change the master cylinder, and bleed the brakes and go from there??


----------



## Midwest Man (Feb 12, 2014)

I had the same thing happy to a 91 Jimmy after putting on front pads.
It was a standard job loosened the bleeders..use my clamp to push the pistons in.
Put in the new pads ..put the calipers on..I am used to a couple pedal applications to get the pistons and pads up against the rotors.
Didnt happen.
What finally worked were real hard short jabs at the pedal..very fast jabs .
Cause..I dont know..but they worked fine once whatever happened fixed itself


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

So your saying to drive it and hit the pedals fast and hard maybe it's stuck a little??


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

I will agree with the bad master as well. Make sure you bench bleed it before installing it. Also, make sure your rear brakes are adjusted properly. I have seen this cause many a low brake pedal.


----------



## Midwest Man (Feb 12, 2014)

bostonwindows30 said:


> So your saying to drive it and hit the pedals fast and hard maybe it's stuck a little??


No ...I did it while parked.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

OP, hard consecutive braking after fast acceleration is to bleed ABS module. I don't think you have one for 94.

Anyway. You do better off bench bleeding master.
But you do not have to replace it. Repair kits are readily available and it's very simple job.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have noticed when braking that it pulls to the left, after driving it for a while it seems actually to get better???


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Could the calipers be stuck?? On one side??


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Pull to the side=sticky caliper or clogged line. 

Shine flash light at rotors. Is any one of them blue-ish or brown-ish looking? Signs of over heating.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Gotcha so sounds like I need to replace calipers


----------



## Midwest Man (Feb 12, 2014)

bostonwindows30 said:


> I have noticed when braking that it pulls to the left, after driving it for a while it seems actually to get better???





bostonwindows30 said:


> Could the calipers be stuck?? On one side??


If you have a sticky caliper..that side will overheat quickly.
I am more apt to think that your other side {wheel} is under braking.
Pads may have not seated yet or you have contamination or the rotor.
Binding is also a possibility...The caliper assembly needs to be able to float proper to pull the caliper..in other words the piston pushes the pad on one side then the caliper floats to apply the other pad.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Bleeding lines can be tricky some times. What did you change out in the system?

Does it have ABS?

Did you open the bleed screw prior to pushing the piston back in?


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I just bleed brakes, pushed pistons in, and inspected everything, seemed to be a little better no it's not abs brakes but does have some big tires 35"


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Check the MC.

If you replace it, bench bleed it first.


----------

